# Snow storm snows



## BarnickCustomCalls (Dec 1, 2016)

Tuesday morning I woke up to 30-40 mph winds and snowing. I figured I would to to pass shoot a few snow geese. I sat in a fence line between two fields of feeding birds and ended up getting 30. I ended up with 25 adult snows/blues and 5 juvies. It was my best solo shoot so far

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 1, 2016)

dam I wish these birds up north would move down ours are hung up in Ontario and Michigan its going to get cold this week should be a good time soon ------very nice shoot derek congrates

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 1, 2016)

Congrats on the haul! Hopefully, will be good eating! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Dec 1, 2016)

Yep they will be good eating. I plucked the ones that weren't shot up bad and gave them to my parents and grandparents. Then I breasted the rest and gave to a friend. Next week it's gonna get cold here too and most of our birds will be gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 2, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> dam I wish these birds up north would move down ours are hung up in Ontario and Michigan its going to get cold this week should be a good time soon ------very nice shoot derek congrates



Hey let the michigan boys get some shooting in first!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 4, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Hey let the michigan boys get some shooting in first!


hurry up then and chase a bunch my way already will ya cody -- are they piled up your way right now? let me know --duck


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 4, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> hurry up then and chase a bunch my way already will ya cody -- are they piled up your way right now? let me know --duck



Quite a few flight birds around for sure. I seen a lot moving a couple weeks ago but it's slowed down some it seems.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 4, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Quite a few flight birds around for sure. I seen a lot moving a couple weeks ago but it's slowed down some it seems.


thanks for the update cody there should be a push here shortly with cold comeing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 4, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> thanks for the update cody there should be a push here shortly with cold comeing



Plus our fields were taken later this year. There's still some standing but not many. Hard to make em leave when there is good tilled fields happening! Lol


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 4, 2016)

them dam Michigan farmers are still mad about that ohio state game now there going to make us suffer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey Duck, ours (geese) stopped flying 3 weeks ago. Worst duck year I've seen in 5. I wonder how the eagles influence things? Ten years ago, maybe you would see one every 3 -5 days. Now its like one every, 3 -5 hours.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Dec 6, 2016)

Ya pretty close. Just about 15 miles east of there


----------

